# Air leaks through air intake; have no clue



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

I have a 18 year old Ingersol Rand Rotary screw compressor with dryer Model number UP6-7.5TAS-125 W/. 

I have not had one issue with this compressor until a few weeks ago. The compressor runs up to 125 PSI, shuts off as advertised, but air is leaking out through the air intake manifold. Does any one have any experience with Ingersol Rotary screw compessors? Thanks in advance. Jim


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the valves.
they maybe weak or have trash in them.


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

iowagold said:


> check the valves.
> they maybe weak or have trash in them.


Sorry Paul I do not have a manual for this compressor. Can you please point out what valves you are referring to? Thanks in advance!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so is it leaking air for maybe 1-3 min then quits?

*click here for the ingersol site*

*get a hold of them monday and see if they can get you a pdf parts diagram.

there is also a check valve just before the tank too that can leak back.*


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

iowagold said:


> so is it leaking air for maybe 1-3 min then quits?
> 
> *click here for the ingersol site*
> 
> ...


Leak continues until the compressor senses low air tank pressure then energizes again to keep pumping until 125 psi is reached.


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

Goat said:


> Leak continues until the compressor senses low air tank pressure then energizes again to keep pumping until 125 psi is reached.



I'll try to pinpoint the check valve you refer to. I am not smart with compressors, give me an older 60-70 V8 and I can assemble blind folded. )))

I did call the IR Tech line last week and the lady would not give out any advice except she would send a techncian to my shop...egads, imagine the cost of that!!! I'm retired now, so the $$$ flow is down to a "trickle.". I'm gonna call again and push the envelope for more help.


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

I found this article. Has the same symptoms; they say is is the "...you have only once choice when the compressor symptom is air coming out the intake filter. You need to replace the valve plate."

I don't know where the valve plate is located.









Air Coming Out the Intake Filter on Air Compressor? Here's Why & How to Fix


Wondering how to fix and what it means when your air compressor has air coming out the intake filter? Often the air compressor that won't stop running...




fix-my-compressor.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea... or cleaned...
a compressor like that is like tearing in to a roots blower..
high spin...
so the parts have to be in the exact right spot..

we work on the monster units for industrial...
keep searching for a parts blow up....
IR is tight on parts for the larger expensive stuff. (compressors over 2k in cost)

*click here try this link*

*there were a few install manuals there for the model.
and a few options lists.
maybe it might show the reed pack.
it is located right after the outlet of the screw..
lots of bolts to get there..
thin plates sandwich.
use green can brake clean to wipe it down perfect clean.
and watch as it is knife sharp of the edges!*


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

iowagold said:


> yea... or cleaned...
> a compressor like that is like tearing in to a roots blower..
> high spin...
> so the parts have to be in the exact right spot..
> ...





iowagold said:


> yea... or cleaned...
> a compressor like that is like tearing in to a roots blower..
> high spin...
> so the parts have to be in the exact right spot..
> ...





iowagold said:


> yea... or cleaned...
> a compressor like that is like tearing in to a roots blower..
> high spin...
> so the parts have to be in the exact right spot..
> ...


Thanks Paul
how do I tell what manual is correct? Please see the attached pic


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

Goat said:


> Thanks Paul
> how do I tell what manual is correct? Please see the attached pic


I see now, the model number I have starts with UP..


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of the motor name plate


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea scroll down to the up numbers on that page


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

Goat said:


> I see now, the model number I have starts with UP..


Valve plate diagram. Do you know the location? The manual does not rfer to a Valve Plate


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that would be for a piston style

a rotary has a plate on the intake and another plate on the other end out outlet to the tank.
or just has an inline check valve just before the tank inlet


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

on the small compressors they look like this


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they can also look like these on this page:
*Check valves for air compressors*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

or even can look like this
*Ingersoll Rand 23013600 Inlet Valve Kit*


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

iowagold said:


> that would be for a piston style
> 
> a rotary has a plate on the intake and another plate on the other end out outlet to the tank.
> or just has an inline check valve just before the tank inlet


Hmm I hope it’s just a check valve. none of the diagrams or information manuals show the check valve location.

Is it called an inlet check valve?


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

iowagold said:


> they can also look like these on this page:
> *Check valves for air compressors*


I see one like this that screws into the air intake valve housing. I wonder if that is the culprit. Oh snap a picture of it tomorrow or today rather and post it


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

iowagold said:


> or even can look like this
> *Ingersoll Rand 23013600 Inlet Valve Kit*


i replaced this inlet valve new from Ingersol Rand. However it does have that check valve I attached a picture of it to the last message


----------



## Goat (May 15, 2021)

Goat said:


> i replaced this inlet valve new from Ingersol Rand. However it does have that check valve I attached a picture of it to the last message


After installing this new inlet valve this is the air intake Val the symptoms are the same there is no change


----------

